# Could you critique me and my two horses jumping please?



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

your leg slides so far back when jumping


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

EventersBabe said:


> your leg slides so far back when jumping


Ok em any advice on fixing it?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_While the video effects are neat, it makes it really hard to critique because it makes your position blurry in some instances. I am guessing you positioned the camera yourself, but it would be nice to see more of your upper body so that a critique could be given of the "whole picture" instead of just seeing your leg swinging back in most of the shots. Out of 6 jumps, 4 of them had no upper body._

_Your leg does slide back....no stirrup work will help, as well as pushing your heel down. You come back too soon in the saddle on the landing side. Try to 2-point a bit longer._


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Ok em any advice on fixing it?


Go back to basics trot poles cavelettis, then start by setting up an x and work your way back up. Keep your leg underneath you. Don't let it slide back. I used to have this problem to.
No stirrup work will also help like the above poster said.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks so much guys I did say in the OP that I was sorry that they would be a bit hard to critique and I meant because of the camera position but there are no effects in there lol only fade in fade out as transitions between the clips.

I will try all the things you guys have said to help with my leg position


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Thanks so much guys I did say in the OP that I was sorry that they would be a bit hard to critique and I meant because of the camera position but there are no effects in there lol only fade in fade out as transitions between the clips.
> 
> I will try all the things you guys have said to help with my leg position


Do you have a trainer? Because she could do lunge work on your posistion no stirrups/reins for 20 minutes two-point,posting and such with neither one stirrups or reins


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

It actually looks like she isn't using her irons in the last few shots, and those were the ones with most extreme leg-being-pushed-back problems. I think you and your horse are magnificent :]


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

EventersBabe said:


> Do you have a trainer? Because she could do lunge work on your posistion no stirrups/reins for 20 minutes two-point,posting and such with neither one stirrups or reins


No unfortunately I don't have a trainer can't afford one at the minute and there isn't any jump trainers in my area anyway only instructors for riding schools.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Snookeys said:


> It actually looks like she isn't using her irons in the last few shots, and those were the ones with most extreme leg-being-pushed-back problems. I think you and your horse are magnificent :]


In the last two clips I don't have any stirrups and thank you very much


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I like how you sit and wait for the jump. But some shots you are jumping ahead. Your leg does slip back...it could be because your stirrups are too long...they should go up about 2 holes. Practice your 2-point that way you can get your form better. Also I noticed you have no contact on the horses mouth...your reins are too loose. It's good you letting your horse have his head, but you need some kind of contact. The last shot of you jumping your leg looks really good even without stirrups.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> No unfortunately I don't have a trainer can't afford one at the minute and there isn't any jump trainers in my area anyway only instructors for riding schools.


Ahh.
Well just take the advice that everyone is saying maybe watch some videos and stuff that can also help.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

ErikaLynn said:


> I like how you sit and wait for the jump. But some shots you are jumping ahead. Your leg does slip back...it could be because your stirrups are too long...they should go up about 2 holes. Practice your 2-point that way you can get your form better. Also I noticed you have no contact on the horses mouth...your reins are too loose. It's good you letting your horse have his head, but you need some kind of contact. The last shot of you jumping your leg looks really good even without stirrups.


Thanks so much I tend to give my horse their head about a stride before a jump and that's all you can really see in the videos I never have that little contact the whole time lol but thanks for pointing it out  



EventersBabe said:


> Ahh.
> Well just take the advice that everyone is saying maybe watch some videos and stuff that can also help.


Thanks that's why I get critique on here lol cos I don't have a trainer wish I had one.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

savvylover112 said:


> Thanks so much I tend to give my horse their head about a stride before a jump and that's all you can really see in the videos I never have that little contact the whole time lol but thanks for pointing it out


Your horses seem very well trained, but some horses if you give too soon they'll run out and not jump. It's kind of like you aren't on their back anymore.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What I saw was not what I expected after reading the comments (I read the whole thread and then watched the video).

It is hard with the special affects to watch.

The jumping with out stirrups part your leg did slide back quite a bit. You were obviously pinching with your knee trying to hold on. Even with out stirrups you need to keep your weight in your heel and keep leg contact.

What concerns me the most is you are jumping pretty large jumps and you are smacking your horse in the back over the jump. You need to stay out of your horses way all the way over the dump. Grab his mane if you have to, but do not slap on his back over the top.

Regarding the long reins, I would rather you lack contact and not hit him in the mouth than attempt to have contact and rip him in the mouth when you are falling back over the top.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> What I saw was not what I expected after reading the comments (I read the whole thread and then watched the video).
> 
> It is hard with the special affects to watch.
> 
> ...


 
sorry but are we watching the same video???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> sorry but are we watching the same video???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



i didnt see any back smacking neither. If she did sit down too soon, the horses probably would have knocked down that top rail with their back feet every time.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

ErikaLynn said:


> i didnt see any back smacking neither. If she did sit down too soon, the horses probably would have knocked down that top rail with their back feet every time.


yeah exactly! i thought she sat back perfectly and was with the flow of Tilly and Phoebe. Think your one was bit confused


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish I could see the video!!! Stupid YouTube is blocked at work


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> What I saw was not what I expected after reading the comments (I read the whole thread and then watched the video).
> 
> It is hard with the special affects to watch.
> 
> ...


What do you mean what you saw was not what you expected? 
I do realise that you are not meant to pinch with your knee and that I should be keeping my weight in my heel thank you.
I didn't really think I was smacking down on my horses' back I realise I may come out of my jumping position a bit early but I don't think I am smacking down on my horse.
Well I had longer reins so I didn't rip my horse in the mouth.


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

You seemed to fall forward a bit on the landing....but I think it might be just the height of that jump(which is huge in my opinion  )


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

By the way, your horse has a lovely form. He uses himself correctly and he's neat with his legs


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Um, maybe I am watching something else.

Who knows.

Over the top she leans back and on landing she is back. 

And when I said I did not see what I was expecting was - everyone else complained about your lower leg. Until you jumped with out stirrups I found your lower leg to be secure.


Watched it again, maybe it is just the funky resolution of the video in slow motion. But to me it does seem like she it getting left behind at the end of the jump. She jumps ahead at the start and then gets behind the motion as the jump progresses.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Um, maybe I am watching something else.
> 
> Who knows.
> 
> ...


The video is much better in HD as is said in the description if that makes it any easier to watch and sorry didn't know what part you were talking about when you said about what you were expecting,


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I think the back smacking occurs at 0.10 in the video, have another look guys. Overall not bad though, it is a big jump with a fair amount of depth - requires a solid two point the whole way over.

My advice would be to solidify your two point over some smaller jumps, then gradually increase the height and depth as you become more solid. Overall, not bad and I love that you are mostly staying out of your horses mouth, particularly as they really have to stretch over the jump.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not a jumper, but I enjoyed your video and your horses are gorgeous!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

sarahver said:


> I think the back smacking occurs at 0.10 in the video, have another look guys.


Not just there - I first noticed it at 26-27- shortly before 29 - I was watching the action and not the time.

I agree that we really have to see your whole body to critique more effectively.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> It actually looks like she isn't using her irons in the last few shots, and those were the ones with most extreme leg-being-pushed-back problems. I think you and your horse are magnificent :]


 
I agree!
I thought you did a great job and very brave!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _While the video effects are neat, it makes it really hard to critique because it makes your position blurry in some instances. I am guessing you positioned the camera yourself, but *it would be nice to see more of your upper body so that a critique could be given of the "whole picture"* instead of just seeing your leg swinging back in most of the shots. Out of 6 jumps, 4 of them had no upper body._
> 
> _Your leg does slide back....no stirrup work will help, as well as pushing your heel down. *You come back too soon in the saddle on the landing side. Try to 2-point a bit longer*._


_^^First post I said this.... It looks like there are effects because of however you have created it to make it slow looking._

_You do come back out of your 2-point to soon as I already said....so I agree with Always. You may not be smacking him in the back, but you are sitting down way to early. Because there are only 2 shots of you and the horse altogether, and not just of the jump and your leg, it makes it hard to tell for the other 4 jumps. Also agreeing with Always about the lack of contact is better then jerking them in the face. _


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

savvylover112 said:


> The video is much better in HD as is said in the description if that makes it any easier to watch and sorry didn't know what part you were talking about when you said about what you were expecting,


_Everyone else saw your legs coming back, so I believe Always was just meaning that she was expecting to see something huge with your leg, but didnt._



VelvetsAB said:


> _While the video effects are neat, it makes it really hard to critique because it makes your position blurry in some instances. I am guessing you positioned the camera yourself, but *it would be nice to see more of your upper body so that a critique could be given of the "whole picture"* instead of just seeing your leg swinging back in most of the shots. Out of 6 jumps, 4 of them had no upper body._
> 
> _Your leg does slide back....no stirrup work will help, as well as pushing your heel down. *You come back too soon in the saddle on the landing side. Try to 2-point a bit longer*._


_^^First post I said this.... It looks like there are effects because of however you have created it to make it slow looking._

_You do come back out of your 2-point to soon as I already said....so I agree with Always. You may not be smacking him in the back, but you are sitting down way to early. Because there are only 2 shots of you and the horse altogether, and not just of the jump and your leg, it makes it hard to tell for the other 4 jumps. Also agreeing with Always about the lack of contact is better then jerking them in the face. _


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

i think must be watchin diffrnt movie tbh coz i cnt see any bouncing dwn on the horses back?
and ive 20/20 vision


----------

